# ASUS GTX 1060 STRIX OC 6 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2016)

The ASUS GTX 1060 STRIX OC is the fastest GTX 1060 we have tested so far thanks to a large GPU and memory overclock out of the box. You will also find plenty of features, like RGB lighting, idle-fan-off, and the recently introduced ASUS fan headers. Thermal performance is good too: the card uses the GTX 1080 STRIX cooler.

*Show full review*


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 9, 2016)

"ASUS is using their new dual-fan triple-slot thermal solution that we've seen"
And the picture shows a triple fan card.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> "ASUS is using their new dual-fan triple-slot thermal solution that we've seen"
> And the picture shows a triple fan card.


Ah yes .. fixed


----------



## lanlagger (Sep 9, 2016)

that is one way to flush a100$ (premium over any other GTX 1060)...


----------



## Ungari (Sep 9, 2016)

lanlagger said:


> that is one way to flush a100$ (premium over any other GTX 1060)...



ASUS has good products but they always set their pricing high above all of their competitors.
It's amazing that so many consumers trust this brand and are willing to pay so much more for it.


----------



## Agentbb007 (Sep 9, 2016)

That price is just too much, I would rather go for the Gigabyte 1060 Windforce for $270.


----------



## KarymidoN (Sep 9, 2016)

> The uP 9511 voltage controller



This chip replaces the old ASUS Digi+ VRM, right?


----------



## Ungari (Sep 9, 2016)

Agentbb007 said:


> That price is just too much, I would rather go for the Gigabyte 1060 Windforce for $270.



If you really want to save money just wait until Volta is released next year. You know, the truly new architecture from Nvidia?
Soon the market will be flooded with new and used Paxwell cards at Fire Sale prices.


----------



## Malabooga (Sep 9, 2016)

RX480 8GB MSRP is 239$ not 270$

RX480 4GB MSRP is 199$


----------



## xorbe (Sep 9, 2016)

$330  would take the $199 3GB evga mini over this all day and save $130.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Sep 9, 2016)

Expensive, but these apparently sell to gamers, not miners.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 10, 2016)

with that $50-60 premium & gives a small boost over the reference card, I don't see this as a worthy card for budget-conscious builders... other vendors that sells at same price or $20 more is a better alternative than ASUS right now IMO...


----------



## Pruny (Sep 10, 2016)

Malabooga said:


> RX480 8GB MSRP is 239$ not 270$


True
https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814126108


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh then RX480 8 GB pricing must have changed in the last few days. I checked last week and the cheapest was $270


----------



## bug (Sep 10, 2016)

At $330 I'm not even going to bother reading the review. And I'm actually looking to upgrade to a GTX 1060.


----------



## sith'ari (Sep 10, 2016)

-With the addition of Total War : Warhammer (DX12 title) at the tests, we can see that it's myth that AMD is superior at DX12 titles. So far, we can conclude that the results are not API-related but Game-Related.
(*in VR tests so far, AMD's performance is purely embarrassing http://www.hardocp.com/reviews/vr/ )
-Also, at the highly anticipated "No Man's Sky" , we see that the RX480, is being totally destroyed by the GTX 1060 (*Just like the GTX1060 is being totally destroyed by the RX480 at "DOOM")

P.S. if i was bying a next gen GPU, it would certainly be from ASUS, since with the use of "Auto Extreme Technology" ( https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-GTX1060-O6G-GAMING/ ) their production line is purely automated, thus, the human-error factor is obsolete. (*it has increased cost but for me the tradeoffs are worthy enough)
P.S.2: Great review @W1zzard


----------



## bug (Sep 10, 2016)

sith'ari said:


> -With the addition of Total War : Warhammer (DX12 title) at the tests, we can see that it's myth that AMD is superior at DX12 titles. So far, we can conclude that the results are not API-related but Game-Related.
> (*in VR tests so far, AMD's performance is purely embarrassing http://www.hardocp.com/reviews/vr/ )
> -Also, at the highly anticipated "No Man's Sky" , we see that the RX480, is being totally destroyed by the GTX 1060 (*Just like the GTX1060 is being totally destroyed by the RX480 at "DOOM")



I have said several times before: a lower level API means more stuff is left at the "mercy" of the developer. So yeah, results will vary from one title to another.
Plus, no titles so far has been developer specifically for DX12/Vulkan. They've all had that support tacked on. We'll be seing thing settle down over the next couple of years, but by then all this Polaris/Vega vs Pascal talk will be irrelevant.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 10, 2016)

Pricing has been not been consistent due to the high demand for any and all RX 480s. 
While holding out for the Nitro+, I often saw on nowinstock items sell out within 2 minutes of being available.
On some sites the limit on orders are up to 100, and so re-sellers were buying as many as possible to re-sell on Ebay for up to almost double of what they paid.
Also, the Ethereum Miners are scoffing up multiple cards because they have high productivity and the cost is so low compared to previous generation AMD cards.


----------



## etayorius (Sep 10, 2016)

How come the RX480 is faster than 1060 in Rise of the Tomb Rider DX12? did something changed in favor or AMD in latest drivers? Anyway, i'm just about to make my mind with either the GTX1060 or RX480, but i would love to see Quantum Break and Gears of War DX12 performance benched in TPU reviews.


----------



## sith'ari (Sep 10, 2016)

etayorius said:


> How come the RX480 is faster than 1060 in Rise of the Tomb Rider DX12? did something changed in favor or AMD in latest drivers? Anyway, i'm just about to make my mind with either the GTX1060 or RX480, but i would love to see Quantum Break and Gears of War DX12 performance benched in TPU reviews.



Nope, it has always been like that.
Check at Hardocp's review: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016...x_1060_founders_edition_review/6#.V9QxRDWuH9I
At 1080p (which is the "natural" resolution for GPUs like the GTX1060 & RX480), the GTX1060 is by average 4fps ahead of the RX480.
Is what i told in my previous post. At Vulcan the RX480 seems to have a clear advantage, but at DX12 the results so far are Game-related and not API-related. 
*EDIT:* oops!! my mistake, i thought you meant the opposite from what you wrote!!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 10, 2016)

Those fan headers are maybe the best innovation in GFX cards in years, even better than semi-passive mode in idle. I can't hear the difference in desktop use on my MSI GTX780Ti Gaming if I stop the fans.. but headers for PWM case fans would be an awesome thing to have.


----------



## Grings (Sep 10, 2016)

The trouble with these ROG cards is they cost so much more than the same card from other manufacturers, you might as well buy the next model up.

The cheapest 6gb 1060 cards are £229, this is £319, and you can get a 1070 for £349

Its the same with their 480, 8gb cards are £219 the strix oc is £289 (was over 300 last week), same store has Fury's for £299


----------



## Lomskij (Sep 10, 2016)

Grings said:


> The trouble with these ROG cards is they cost so much more than the same card from other manufacturers, you might as well buy the next model up.
> 
> The cheapest 6gb 1060 cards are £229, this is £319, and you can get a 1070 for £349
> 
> Its the same with their 480, 8gb cards are £219 the strix oc is £289 (was over 300 last week), same store has Fury's for £299



True. Especially considering that you can get GTX 980 Ti for £300 at the moment (Overclockers), making all similarly priced 1060 and 480s kind of pointless.


----------



## badtaylorx (Sep 10, 2016)

odd that the VRM layout is the  same for the 1060 that it is the 1070???


----------



## ppn (Sep 11, 2016)

it's like, they provide best vrm delivery for the masses. or like they didn't expect such a weak concurrence in the face of RX480 and they had to slap in 1050 as 1060 last minute, sorry no SLI, since its only 1050 the price of 1060 Ti, although the SLI traces on the PCB are clearly visible....  First they release GTX 660, ... and few months later they release GTX 760 and its 256 bit aw yeah, they'll just reuse pcb.

cheers


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Ungari said:


> ASUS has good products but they always set their pricing high above all of their competitors.
> It's amazing that so many consumers trust this brand and are willing to pay so much more for it.



They charge a premium for the Strix card because it is a premium product with extra features.  If you want cheaper then the GTX1060 Dual, it is much more in line price wise with the cheaper cards at $290.  The cheapest 1060 on newegg right now running $250, and that is a Zotac card with pretty piss poor cooling(think Intel stock cooler piss poor).  Or you can go with the Gigabyte Windforce, but then you'd be gambling buying a Gigabyte card...



xorbe said:


> $330  would take the $199 3GB evga mini over this all day and save $130.



The 3GB GTX1060 isn't even the same card, it has less shaders than the 6GB version.


----------



## Malabooga (Sep 11, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Oh then RX480 8 GB pricing must have changed in the last few days. I checked last week and the cheapest was $270



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0446076&PID=6163686&SID=isxuhosjfo011rh100053

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/amd/rx480/

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/graphics-cards/amd/radeon-rx-480?sPage=1&sSort=3

plenty of reference cards for sale at MSRP in EU

just because they sell out fast doesnt mean that you can slap random price on them

especially when performance youre taking for chart is that of reference card and AIB cards are 10+% faster


----------



## sith'ari (Sep 11, 2016)

Malabooga said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0446076&PID=6163686&SID=isxuhosjfo011rh100053
> http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/amd/rx480/
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/graphics-cards/amd/radeon-rx-480?sPage=1&sSort=3
> plenty of reference cards for sale at MSRP in EU
> ...



1)The linkNo3 (overclockers.co.uk) that you put has price in £ not $. Do you know how much it is if you convert 219£ ? -> *291$ *for the cheapest RX480!!

2)The other links present near msrp prices  *only for the reference-based models*. All the other aftermarket (*and much better quality) RX 480's are more expensive (so far at least).
269$ for the cheapest *aftermarket* at Amazon ( https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_price-asc-rank?keywords=rx480+8gb&rh=i:aps,k:rx480+8gb&qid=1473570616&sort=price-asc-rank )
260$ at Newegg ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ription=rx480&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=36 )


----------



## Malabooga (Sep 11, 2016)

sith'ari said:


> 1)The linkNo3 (overclockers.co.uk) that you put has price in £ not $. Do you know how much it is if you convert 219£ ? -> *291$ *for the cheapest RX480!!
> 
> 2)The other links present near msrp prices  *only for the reference-based models*. All the other aftermarket (*and much better quality) RX 480's are more expensive (so far at least).
> 269$ for the cheapest *aftermarket* at Amazon ( https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_price-asc-rank?keywords=rx480+8gb&rh=i:aps,k:rx480+8gb&qid=1473570616&sort=price-asc-rank )
> 260$ at Newegg ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ription=rx480&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=36 )



1. And do you even know how world outside US functions? Apparently not. And that didnt stop you from educating yourself, because education is overrated, right? 229 pounds is MSRP for UK, 269€ is MSRP for Germany. Too bad you didnt look up other cards prices before you made youre clueless post.

2. And guess what he uses for performance chart. REFERENCE card, while AIB cards are 10+% faster. So his chart is WRONG no matter how much you troll. So........why are you trolling?


----------



## sith'ari (Sep 11, 2016)

Can you show me the press release from AMD which says about MSRP of 269€ in Europe? (*or you are referring only about Germany? I'm sorry if i don't know German prices since i don't live there ).
In all the forums i've been, i've only seen the MSRP in $ which was 239$. So can you please enlighten me about the European (or German) MSRP?(*i say again that i need AMD's press release for RX480 which states the MSRP at 269€ )
If what you are saying is true, and the European MSRP is 269€ ( *303$* ), this means that AMD sells its product almost *65$ more expensively* at the PC-users in Europe compared the ones at US.
This is something that ,-as someone who lives in Europe-, should trouble you in my opinion. !!!
P.S. I'm a troll because i presented links with prices? Only a troll would say such a thing


----------



## Mustangace (Sep 11, 2016)

Ungari said:


> ASUS has good products but they always set their pricing high above all of their competitors.
> It's amazing that so many consumers trust this brand and are willing to pay so much more for it.



Seems ASUS thinks it doesn't have any good competitors??

I've purchased many ASUS products in the past, video cards, motherboards, monitors, etc., because of the quality of their products.  However, ASUS, especially with its X99 motherboards, has stepped down a notch in their quality control, if many online customer reviews are to be believed.  And I believe them.

MSI has stepped up as a huge major player with both motherboards and video cards, and due to their quality with decent pricing (at least in the recent past), have seen my money more these days.  Even EVGA will see my money when it comes to my purchase of a GTX 1080 (or 1080 Ti, should one come out) later this year.  With the whole GTX 1080 pricing scheme started by Nvidia with their Founders version and OEMs, such as ASUS and MSI price gouging their consumers, EVGA has stepped right in to offer high quality GTX 1080s at reasonable prices and great online user reviews.

Guess MSI would rather follow in ASUS' footsteps to increase bottom line profits than to offer their customers a good deal?  I think that's a mistake that simply allows good competitors to take market share from them.  But good companies can ignore competition, if they wish.  Many do, right up until they can't any longer.  Consumers will follow certain name brands as long as they don't get burned but when they do, they will switch to other very good competitors in a heartbeat - those willing to offer good value and quality with reasonable prices to their customers.

Don't get me wrong.  I like ASUS.  I like MSI.  I have used many products from both, but when quality and/or pricing is unreasonable, I've gone to ZOTAC and EVGA for video cards before, and will again.  Both are very good companies.

When money becomes the major focus of an otherwise good company, I, for one, will ditch them when there are good, hungry competitors offering me a better deal.  Right now EVGA is that company for my GTX 1080.  I've used their brand before and they have never let me down.  Due to the ASUS X99 motherboards I would be interested in getting, with bad reviews, I will be going with the MSI X99A Gaming Pro Carbon.  It's currently reasonably priced for what I need, and has good reviews.

So, my whole point is that a company can be a good company but when they start to focus more on how much money they can get out of their customer AND ignore their competition, they are making a huge mistake that will bite them in time.

ASUS is so huge that it may take some time for them to lose enough customers to start working to keep them again, but I hope they don't ignore both their customers and competitors for long.  They've offered great products at reasonable prices in the past.  They are the only ones stopping themselves from doing it now.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 11, 2016)

The MSRP is routinely being ignored by both stores and websites in the US, and actually getting worse for certain models pushing them out of their price points.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 11, 2016)

Mustangace said:


> I've purchased many ASUS products in the past, video cards, motherboards, monitors, etc., because of the quality of their products. However, ASUS, especially with its X99 motherboards, has stepped down a notch in their quality control, if many online customer reviews are to be believed. And I believe them.



The worst part about ASUS is their customer service, which I found during an RMA to be the worst I've ever encountered.
Not only is it very difficult to get anyone to answer the phone, but when you do, the person transfers you because they have no clue, and drops the call.


----------



## jigar2speed (Sep 12, 2016)

The drop of gamer base in NoMan's sky is more powerful than a drop of bass in any dubstep song


----------



## Nima (Sep 12, 2016)

What is wrong with GTX 1060 in Rise of the tomb raider benchmark?! it's significantly slower than GTX 980 and even RX 480!


----------



## Malabooga (Sep 12, 2016)

sith'ari said:


> Can you show me the press release from AMD which says about MSRP of 269€ in Europe? (*or you are referring only about Germany? I'm sorry if i don't know German prices since i don't live there ).
> In all the forums i've been, i've only seen the MSRP in $ which was 239$. So can you please enlighten me about the European (or German) MSRP?(*i say again that i need AMD's press release for RX480 which states the MSRP at 269€ )
> If what you are saying is true, and the European MSRP is 269€ ( *303$* ), this means that AMD sells its product almost *65$ more expensively* at the PC-users in Europe compared the ones at US.
> This is something that ,-as someone who lives in Europe-, should trouble you in my opinion. !!!
> P.S. I'm a troll because i presented links with prices? Only a troll would say such a thing



Another clueless murican trolling. Again, its true that for you education is overrated. Yes its called tax. But nooooooo, youre gonna troll away, right?

People like you give muricans bad name.


----------



## sith'ari (Sep 13, 2016)

I see you didn't answer to my request about presenting AMD's statement for* MSRP of 269€*, since you were the one who said that this is an official MSRP. 
Your inability to back up *your own claims* with something official from the side of AMD, proves who is the troll here! 
Also, by the way you write & insult others, shows who between us lacks of education.
( P.S. I'm not a "murican", and never said i am "murican", you made that assumption on your own. I only said that i don't live in Germany, i didn't specify anything else )


----------



## Malabooga (Sep 13, 2016)

Instead trolling random forums you could have educated yourself on the matter.

Oh, youre a murican rofl


----------



## sith'ari (Sep 16, 2016)

Malabooga said:


> 1. And do you even know how world outside US functions? Apparently not. And that didnt stop you from educating yourself, because education is overrated, right? 229 pounds is MSRP for UK, 269€ is MSRP for Germany. Too bad you didnt look up other cards prices before you made youre clueless post.
> 2. And guess what he uses for performance chart. REFERENCE card, while AIB cards are 10+% faster. So his chart is WRONG no matter how much you troll. So........why are you trolling?



I have to say that you were correct about the English MSRP. According to an English site, Bit-tech.net, the UK MSRP for RX480 8GB is £215 : http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2016/06/29/amd-radeon-rx-480-8gb-review/1 
Although i'm a troll , according to your opinion, i have to say that you were correct at your statement about the MSRP.


----------

